# Prolific blooms in this area -- what is it and is it of any benefit to my bees?



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I i.d.'d something very similar if not identical several weeks ago and at that time it was done flowering, but I am quite a ways north of you. I believe it is groundsel. Maybe research groundsel to double check and be sure.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

You must be on the coast. We have this a lot in Smithfield. It IS Groundsel. And the honeybees should be all over it, unless they have something else in bloom that they prefer. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baccharis_halimifolia


----------



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I agree it is Groundsel. I have never heard of it before but it is everywhere here. This is my first year with bees (not counting a long time ago in a universe far away, that is), and it is amazing how much they have opened my eyes to things that have always been there but never noticed. And, yes, I am near the coast. I will look a little closer for bees on it.


----------

